

Corporate Venture Capital (2008) - wheels
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2008/07/corporate-ventu.html
This is an older one, but Fred mentioned in his current update that it still holds true for his views on Google's new VC arm.
======
wheels
This is an older one, but Fred mentioned in his current update that it still
holds true for his views on Google's new VC arm.

